# Breeding problems



## Otter (Aug 22, 2007)

Today I have been trying to Mate my H. coronatus - Orchid mantis and a pair of Pseudocreoboter wahlbergii - Spiny Flower Mantis

Both of the males have spent the day riding on the backs of the females but they have not mated or seem to be moving in that directon at all the males are still on the females.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

The males are over a month since molting into adults and the Females are over two weeks going on three.

Any information would be great thanks,

John


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2007)

Did you check out my mating thread? Usually if I have the problem you're having I will blow a quick breath on the male which sometimes gets him out of his daze and on with it. If that doesn't work then try again in a few days. YOu have time.


----------



## Otter (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Rick,

I did check out your breeding thread and that is how I got them as far as I did.

And you are right it was like they were in a daze.

interesting thing I left them together overnight I woke up late in the night and decided to check on them the orchids were mating and the spiny were moving in that direction so seems like things were happening in the dark.

Both were not connected this morning. I am sure the orchids mated not sure on the others.

Thanks for you help,

John


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2007)

In my experience orchid males will sit on the back of the female for awhile before doing anything. Then they stay connected for a long time.


----------

